# The Adventures of Tintin: The Secret of the Unicorn (2011)



## Allegra (May 15, 2007)

BBC NEWS | Entertainment | Spielberg 'to make Tintin movie'

*"Steven Spielberg and The Lord of the Rings director Peter Jackson are to bring Tintin to the big screen, according to industry reports.* 

Movie publication Variety reports that a three feature deal has been struck, with the pair directing one each and the third still to be decided. Jackson's special effects team Weta Digital will use 3-D animation to bring the junior reporter to life."


----------



## Thadlerian (May 15, 2007)

A full-render movie?

That would certainly be interesting; Western render movies are in desperate need of creative renewal; we can only take that many Shreks and Ice Ages.


----------



## HappyHippo (May 15, 2007)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!

Please, in the name of all that's entertainment, no!

I *cough* wasn't a fan of the LOTR series, and after seeing what Mr Jackson did to King Kong, I can only beg God to spare the viewing public from this. The man doesn't know how to edit! Oh, dear sweet lord, no...


----------



## Talysia (May 16, 2007)

I must admit, I hope they keep to the storylines of the books as much as possible.  There have been quite a few instances recently of films based on old childrens series, and not all of them have been good.

Still, it could be very interesting indeed.  I guess time will tell.


----------



## Dave (May 16, 2007)

How many books are there?? 

Let's see... A three feature deal, Peter Jackson.... I'm with HappyHippo, they are going to be 6 hours long! Or more!!

There have already been decent Cartoons based on the books. I remember watching them as a kid, before I had ever seen the comics (or are they graphic novels?)

Which reminds me, the introduction always said "HERGES ADVENTURES OF TIN" but my brother was convinced it said "Thursday's Adventures of TinTin". He was absolutely sure, even when it was shown on Monday, on Tuesday, on Wednesday.....


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (May 16, 2007)

I find the news...interesting, if only because of the names involved.
The Tintin stories were quite cliched and very much set in period (in between world wars) so how they'll translate to a modern audience is anyone's guess.
They're also very much aimed at children due to their very basic stories. I've read them all and enjoyed them as a child but I don't see how it'll work as a movie. I presume they'll have to tackle a couple of stories joined together.
My bet would be to do Destination Moon/Explorers on the Moon or The Secret of the Unicorn/Red Rackhams Treasure first, as they were probably the best 'adventure yarns'.

I'll certainly watch it when it comes out but I agree that hopefully the collaboration with spielberg will force jackson to tell a tighter story rather than over elaborate unnecessarily.


----------



## Connavar (May 16, 2007)

Plus the stories were so french/belgic in style that i dont wanna see the americans and hollywoods version of Tintin.


Since Tintin was a childhood hero of mine this annoys.


----------



## Joel007 (May 16, 2007)

The thing I liked about Tin-Tin was the naiveté of the main character, and the simple graphics and storylines. I can't imagine how they would translate into films, especially with a director who has a flair for dramatic fights and a slight leaning towards horror.


----------



## BookStop (May 16, 2007)

Who is Tintin and why have never heard of him?


----------



## Joel007 (May 16, 2007)

A french comic book character, a curious investigator and his dog who end up doing the usual worldwide problem solving thing. can be quite amusing at times, and was made into an animated series I seem to remember. 

For more info from someone who might actually have a clue what they're waffling on about, try
Tintin and Snowy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Dave (May 16, 2007)

Joel007 said:


> A french comic book character


He's Belgian, but I'm being picky, the books are French-language.


----------



## Joel007 (May 16, 2007)

And should be mandatory reading in early learning french classes


----------



## Connavar (May 16, 2007)

BookStop said:


> Who is Tintin and why have never heard of him?




You must be an american 


If you were an euro kid its very hard to miss Tintin comics or the cartoon.


----------



## BookStop (May 16, 2007)

Connavar of Rigante said:


> You must be an american.


 
Ah, yes, but thanks to Chron, yet again, won't have to be culturally illiterate forever. 

Funny, Tintin looks familiar. I wonder if the image or a likeness is used for something else.


----------



## Connavar (May 16, 2007)

Most likely you saw him somewhere you dont remember like an add or saw his comics in the library.


Yeah Chron is good that way, you see stuff you would miss in your corner of the world.


----------



## Allegra (May 16, 2007)

BookStop said:


> Funny, Tintin looks familiar. I wonder if the image or a likeness is used for something else.


 
Someone here has Tintin avatar.


----------



## Talysia (May 16, 2007)

That's right!  I thought someone did.


----------



## Dave (May 18, 2007)

So, next an _Asterix the Gaul_ live-action film?


----------



## Joel007 (May 18, 2007)

I wonder who will play Obelix?


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (May 18, 2007)

Dave said:


> So, next an _Asterix the Gaul_ live-action film?


 
They've already made two!
Asterix & Obelix vs Ceasar was first in 2000 and Asterix & Obelix meet Cleopatra in 2002.
Asterix & Obelix go to the Olympics is rumoured to be released in 2008.
Gerard Depardieu played Obelix btw


----------

